# Installing 6 1/2 Infinity's??



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm trying to install some Infinity 602i speakers in my rear deck and I can't get the holes lined up. I saw something on the circuit city website called speaker rings, do I need these?? Also, the speakers are two-way and the part in the middle sticks up about a 1/2." Is this still enough clearance in the deck?? Help!!


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

Bach42T said:


> I'm trying to install some Infinity 602i speakers in my rear deck and I can't get the holes lined up. I saw something on the circuit city website called speaker rings, do I need these?? Also, the speakers are two-way and the part in the middle sticks up about a 1/2." Is this still enough clearance in the deck?? Help!!


The stock speakers probably had a different screw pattern. If you were to stick a screw in through the speaker trim ring, would it hit metal? If it does, you can get some self tapping screws, mark the points you need to screw into with a permanent marker or a tap and hammer and then use a drill to drive the screws in. Or you can pre-drill the holes. Or if there isn't metal to make contact with through those holes, you can get that trim ring that circuit city has. Or the cheapest route in this case is to pickup a sheet of MDF about 1/2" thick, cut out a trim ring, pre drill your holes for the new speaker and the existing holes in the rear deck, screw it to the rear deck and then screw the speaker to the trim ring.

-Travis


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Well I just said screw it, since these speakers were transplanted from my Z car several years ago. It's just too much of a pain in the ass to deal with and I don't want to finagle w/them anymore. I think I'm going to go with all matching speakers and a nice double-din head unit. Just throwing something in because you have it is prolly not the best way of doing things anyway......


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

the reason they dont line up is because nissan actually use a speaker size called 6 1/2s witch actually measures 6 3/4 inches. if you need to know what fits in it go to www.crutchfield.com look to the left you with find a spot that says what fits my car? click it and it will tell you what to do from there. i install systems on the side for extra money and that ius the greatest resorce i have to date. good luck........ps ill be doing that soon myself


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Yeah I noticed that before on Crutchfield, even though old threads here had said 6 1/2's. So what HU and speakers are you going with?? I want something OEM-looking because all these new stereos coming out will overstate the interior. I don't know what "sounds" the best in the way of HU's because I think it really depends on the speakers. I pretty much listen to soundtrack music with heavy orchestra and lots of percussion. Is an amp required?? It will be in a few months, but I'm thinking of dropping around a grand.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

well a grand should be just enough to work with i use pioneer HU's and panasonic (high end ones only) make sure what you buy has an eq. that will help you mold your sound to what you want for your purpose i recomend the pioneer deh-6600 or 6500. it has great built in eq's. you dont always need amps unless you get a sub and like i said befor go infinit or go deaf


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

If you are going to buy speakers, you should buy an amp. Most head units only have built in amps that are ~18-20 Watts RMS. I doubt there are many aftermarket speaker you can by that say "Recommended RMS Wattage: 20". Most of them are ~60-250 RMS. If you want it to sound good at all, You will need an amp. HU's with built in amps are often "dirty", meaning the sound is distorted and not clean. 

As opposed to soundman, I would stay away from Infinity. The Tweets are way too harsh, and the midrange is sort-of lacking. For the money, go with a set of either Boston Acoustic comps, or some Focal Poly-glass comp. In all my experience with car audio, i have not had good experiences with infinity speakers.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

how much do the bostons cost roughly


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If you want a sweet stock look and incredible sound, look into Nakamichi. Amazing CD players and they blend right in to the interior.

As for your speaker dilemma, just drill some new holes. It's a pretty common problem, since the stock speakers are an oversized 6.5". Blam some new screw holes in the deck and you'll be golden.


----------

